# My EDC !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Sling is a Dankung about 4 1/2 inches long, 3.25" fork width and a fork gap of 1.5", I re-wrapped the sling with olive drab paracord.

The power source are about 7" of static 3060 internally graphite treated tubes, about ~38" draw length at 550%, a cuff and constrictor knot on fork end with tube ends on the bottom side of cuff facing down, constrictor knot on pouch end using 2mm cotton jewelers cord. Using a Ray's Super Pouch as his are the best !
Below is a pic of the fork attachment and cuff with tube ends on bottom:

Last time I tested 3060 and 1/2" steel I was getting a bit over 200fps at 38" draw ... this will probably get in that area as I'll pull close to 38" but a higher % as my tubes are about 1 inch shorter for that draw length ! I'm getting about 12fpe and 26.000u/m at the muzzle last time I checked ;- )

Why 3060 and not Green Dub when Green Dub is faster ? The reason is I have to pic my use for a particular sling. if this was to be taken out in the field and shot for hunting or stump shooting, I would have chosen Green Dub, it is easier to pull back and faster ... but this sling is in my pocked, failure of a ripped/torn faster tube is not an option as I don't have replacement tubes, don't have anything except this slingshot as it comes from my pocket and the few rounds of ammo with me. Durability is very important with this unit.

Why not my favorite 5/16od or 3070 ?, well I'm using ammo in the 130gr area and these tube sizes are _way_, way overkill ....

Here is a pic of the completed sling for those of you interested with a couple of 1/2 steel balls, - 130gr (the only ammo I will use with this sling) next to it.


wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

id ask you a question, but you seem to of had your own Q&A :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice rig ... That fork is an excellent size, in my opinion. That is certainly a good, all around rig ... great for EDC.

Cheers ... Charles

P.S. .44 lead would be about the same weight as your .5 steel ... but you probably know that already ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Very nice rig ... That fork is an excellent size, in my opinion. That is certainly a good, all around rig ... great for EDC.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> P.S. .44 lead would be about the same weight as your .5 steel ... but you probably know that already ...


Charles, yes .44 lead is a great ammo size and a great ammo weight ... only trouble is the lead residue on my pockets ..... but I could always wrap them or have them in a small tube ? ..... hummmmmmm !

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice setup!

Cheers mate!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> id ask you a question, but you seem to of had your own Q&A :rofl:


I not only talk to myself, but I answer myself too ..... Is that a sign of something ;- )

wll


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

1/2 inch steel at over 200 FPS is an impressive amount of energy for that size. Nice job. :king:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> 1/2 inch steel at over 200 FPS is an impressive amount of energy for that size. Nice job. :king:


I spent a lot time chronographing and testing different tubes and configurations. You can get more speed with flats, but band life is an important issue.

The fact that I'm an active shooter also helps. If I held for a time and aimed, my speed would be a lot slower I'm sure !

wll


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lead rubbing off in a pocket or hands can at least partially be subdued by painting lead ammo with a spray can. The prob is lead is so soft that paint seems to abrade off of it in the catch box and after hitting targets more so than my new steel rod cut off cylindrical ammo. It's really paint retaining.

To paint I first place the ammo on a piece of flat something, plywood scrap, fiber board etc.. so that the ammo is separated and paint from different angles with an ordinary spray can of fast drying enamel. Then I place a piece of sponge over the dry ammo and flip it over using the flat something I painted them on and the sponge so that now the ammo is bottom side up ready to again paint from all angles. This covers most of the spheres' surface if not all. Use white first then if you want orange, yellow or some other visible color, paint again with that over the white...using the same flip technique. You can paint hundreds at a time like that for a cheap can of paint.

Lead rubbing off onto the fabric of your pocket isn't particularly dangerous, it washes off when laundered and since you don't put ice cream in your pocket there's really no worry. Normal hygene after shooting rids your pinkies of lead. If you are in the field and have mud or a creek handy, wash your hands with mud or sand, it acts as a cleaning agent like Boraxo uses grains of borax to scrub better..a good hand soap. After your mud/sand washing ceremony, rinse with clear water and you are squeaky clean without soap. The sand will exfoliate some skin off your hands ensuring a good lead free cleanup.

If you've followed my posts I reinvented my ammo hoard by using my cut off tool, a band saw, to saw up hundreds of rebar and rod stock steel cylinders, length = diameter and they fly as true as ball ammo and feel better in the pouch as well. Cylindrical steel ammo is easy to make if you have a metal band saw blade for your band saw or like me, a band cut off tool/saw, very cheap (about a cent a round) and is accurate. Corresponding steel ball ammo costs about 5 cents USD each plus shipping. Were I in USA I would make it commercially and sell it right here. Idea for one of the suppliers perhaps? (jingle jingle little cash register), sell it for a fraction of the cost of ball ammo as well, tumbled and painted or just tumbled to remove rough edges.

Look in the "Ammo" section of Susi gallery, my wife's show off place for my new cut off steel rod ammo. Ask Charles how he likes cylindrical ammo..I think he posted a pic of a squirrel destined for the fry pan using that sort of ammo recently.

I used to be n exclusive lead shooter but recently I find no advantage of lead over steel rod cut off ammo, neither price/cost nor accuracy, and poo...after I just molded up 400 some lead 9.5mm as well. The rod stock ammo doesn't roll around if I get bounce outs as much as spherical ammo does. The secret is to cut them the same length as the diameter, approximating the balance of a sphere. It doesn't matter if the ammo tumbles at the distances and velocities that slings shoot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Lead rubbing off can at least partially be subdued by painting lead ammo with a spray can. The prob is lead is so soft that paint seems to abrade off of it in the catch box and after hitting targets more so than my new steel rod cut off cylindrical ammo. It's really paint retaining.
> 
> To paint I first place the balls on a piece of flat something, plywood scrap, fiber board etc.. so that the balls are separated and paint from different angles with an ordinary spray can of fast drying enamel. Then I place a piece of sponge over the dry ball ammo and flip it over using the flat something I painted them on and the sponge so that now the balls are bottom side up ready to again paint from all angles. This covers most of the spheres' surfaces. Use white first then if you want orange, yellow or some other visible color, paint again with that over the white...using the same flip technique. You can paint hundreds at a time like that for a cheap can of paint.
> 
> ...


I have been following you post with great interest. I like the cylindrical shape too as it is easier for me to hold, hence the reason almost all my lead ammo is egg shaped. I do have a lot of steel balls though and FOR ME to make any ammo is just overkill.

Your re-bar cuts have got to cause a lot of damage when they hit something that is for sure, those sharp edges must cut like heck !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Finished my small cutting board PFS EDC.

It is 3.5" long with a total fork width of 2", and is 1/4" thick. I have 7+" of 2050 black tubing and a soft single ply pouch, my draw as mentioned before is ~38". This sling slips very easily into the smallest pocket and has some serious power !

Tubes are attached with rubber bands like just about all PFS tubes are attached with this type of sling, tube collars are over the tubes to protect them a bit. The paracord lanyard goes around my last three fingers so the sling can never slip out of my hand.

Here is a pic, with a couple of 1/2" steel balls ... nice little sling ;- )

View attachment 80269


wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

like that cutting board pfs, i need to make one.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> like that cutting board pfs, i need to make one.


It weighs just about nothing, yet can send "The Steel Ball of Justice" down range for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't know what happened to the pic ? but here it is again:









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot the Dankung unit today using 9/16" steel, they flew great and hit hard, Will try 1/2oz (214gr) egg shaped leads tomorrow or later today. Pull was to just about to my collar bone on my pouch holding side (about 35")

I thought I would be using 1/2"steel, but I want more smash for its intended purpose as shots will not be over 25 yds for sure and most likely under the 10yrd area.

wll


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That came out great!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot my Dankung EDC today with 1/2oz egg weights (214grs) ... shoots great and has enough speed to shoot pretty flat out to about 35 yds or so. When that ammo was hitting at that range you could tell it was hitting hard ... just what I want.

Shot the 9/16 steel balls (184grs) yesterday and they seemed a bit faster but not much .... the 214gr leads seemed to hit harder though !

No hand slaps or finger slaps so far ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got a Luckyring in ... Oh my, a great EDC if I ever saw one.

Don't know how I'm going to set it up, but be rest assured it may be small, but it will be a power house. It has about a 1/8th inch wider fork than the other Dankung I posted earlier in this thread and a slightly wider opening too, but the grip is shorter. Great sling and very comfortable even without being covered.

Here is a pic of her sans tubes and pouch:









Not sure of the tube set, but it will be a single, to keep it nice and clean when in my pocket !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are my main stainless EDC's together.









The new one (Luckyring) is on the left, has a lanyard made of gutted paracord, is loaded up with 8.25" of 5/16"od tubing and a Ray's pouch....there is nothing this sling can't take. It is as powerful as any of my Modified F-16's (with the exception of the ones that have the new Blueberry Dub Dub on them).

The regular size Luckyring is very much under estimated, when you look at the shape it is a small stainless version of "The Mule" ... this is an awesome sling and very comfortable in the hand as well !

*Side Note* ... I like it so much I just ordered another ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A better pic, I really, really like this sling, it does everything you could ask for in a small thin package !









;- )

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey wll,

The Luckring looks awesome! Outside fork width? Inside width? Overall length?

Many thanks,

Northerner


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hey wll,
> 
> The Luckring looks awesome! Outside fork width? Inside width? Overall length?
> 
> ...


Outside Fork Width is 3 3/8", Inside Width is 1 5/8", Overall Length is 4 5/8" and it is 1/4" thick

Not real tiny, but deceptively so because it is thin. This sling is not rounded SS rod but cut out from plate in all probably, it is very smooth feeling and is very comfortable to shoot IMHO. I hold this sling in a semi pinched way with my thumb bracing the bottom fork, and the top fork wrapped around by my second knuckle of my index finger. For my medium size hands, this sling fits well, A bit of tape wrap would would make it more comfortable and probably easier to hold, but for me, I like her naked ;- )

Something I very much like is the fact that the slits in the tubing holes are very thin and at the bottom, You are going to have to really stretch your tubes to get it in, but that is very much OK with me.

Even though I have put it in the EDC size for myself, this sling can easily go for a full day of serious hunting, and be banded up with your most powerful flats or tubes. If this was the only sling I had, and I was out with the boys, I would not feel outgunned. Like I said, this sling will handle any power tube set within reason and then some.

On another note, it is made like a brick house, it is a heavy little sucker because of its SS construction.

You ask a simple question, and I fire off a dissertation :- )

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I missed this thread when it came out. That looks very much like my kit except I use double pseudo bands and the .50 cal. is lead. The slingshot seems to literally melt in my pocket and I am not aware of carrying it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> I missed this thread when it came out. That looks very much like my kit except I use double pseudo bands and the .50 cal. is lead. The slingshot seems to literally melt in my pocket and I am not aware of carrying it.


Double pseudo bands and .50 lead is a real powerhouse for sure, those weigh in at about 184grs I believe, and can really put a hurt on something for sure.

If you can, take a pic I would like to see it ; -)

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thnaks will,

The LuckRing seems to be about the same length as a Palm Thunder but has a little bit more width. This is the size I like. The General II also fits into that category.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

wll said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this thread when it came out. That looks very much like my kit except I use double pseudo bands and the .50 cal. is lead. The slingshot seems to literally melt in my pocket and I am not aware of carrying it.
> ...


Although I changed to natural colour bands a few months ago I still envision mine with black bands. I find natural easier on the eyes when making bandsets. And I don't know if it is because of different lots but I am getting more power and longer life. I've worn out two sleeves so far.


----------



## ImA4Wheelr (Mar 24, 2015)

> wll wrote:
> 
> Imperial, on 04 May 2015 - 6:16 PM, said:
> 
> ...


Nawh. It only becomes a sign of something if you ask yourself, "Huh, what did you say?"

Thanks for the thread. Do you have a product link for the Luckyring in Post 19?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ImA4Wheelr said:


> > wll wrote:
> >
> > Imperial, on 04 May 2015 - 6:16 PM, said:
> >
> ...


http://www.dankung.com/?q=Gcontent/luck-rings-microdankung-slingshot_1273

For the money it can't be beat, IMHO ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Although I changed to natural colour bands a few months ago I still envision mine with black bands. I find natural easier on the eyes when making bandsets. And I don't know if it is because of different lots but I am getting more power and longer life. I've worn out two sleeves so far.
> 
> Double pseudo bands and .50 lead is a real powerhouse for sure, those weigh in at about 184grs I believe, and can really put a hurt on something for sure.
> 
> ...


WOW, WOW, What are you shooting with that, elephants ;- )

I bet ya that little guy will send some heavy ammo in a hurry for sure. If I lived out in the country, and strolled the country roads for a walk, that set up could be used against wild animals if necessary and also used to take home some very nice sized game especially since you are shooting .50 lead ;- )

Very, very nice ... I'm impressed !

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

The first photo was of the ss that I carry around the house and shoot daily. This is the one I carry out of the house. It failed the check this morning so I'll replace the band. The ties are of my discontinued rubber bands that do not last as long as Theraband. I popped one off during the check as you can see. I also found a bad spot in the rubber. I don't know the age of the bandset but it has some age on it, I haven't used black for many months. It is in the carry mode with a .50 cal. lead ball secured in the pouch with rubber band. In a pinch it is not necessary to remove the securing band. The tube is folded, also secured with a rubber band, so all that is needed is to grasp the pouch and pull, the tube will unfold and again it is not necessary but preferred to remove the band on the pouch for more energy. The bandset configuration is the same as the one I carry around the house.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi pgandy,

That looks like a powerful slinger! Details please! What size are the bands (2040, 1842, 1745)? Band length? Draw length? What is the frame called?

That would make a nice grouse shooter.

Many thanks,

Northerner


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> The first photo was of the ss that I carry around the house and shoot daily. This is the one I carry out of the house. It failed the check this morning so I'll replace the band. The ties are of my discontinued rubber bands that do not last as long as Theraband. I popped one off during the check as you can see. I also found a bad spot in the rubber. I don't know the age of the bandset but it has some age on it, I haven't used black for many months. It is in the carry mode with a .50 cal. lead ball secured in the pouch with rubber band. In a pinch it is not necessary to remove the securing band. The tube is folded, also secured with a rubber band, so all that is needed is to grasp the pouch and pull, the tube will unfold and again it is not necessary but preferred to remove the band on the pouch for more energy. The bandset configuration is the same as the one I carry around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the perfect way to set up a shooter you may need in a hurry, loaded up up and 'at the ready" !

I love the way you think ;- )

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi pgandy,
> 
> That looks like a powerful slinger! Details please! What size are the bands (2040, 1842, 1745)? Band length? Draw length? What is the frame called?
> 
> ...


I am sure this is the slingshot. I've had them for some years and the price I think I paid was about $6. Still not a bad price and that includes shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Velocity-Slingshot-Powerful-Thicken-Stainless-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-New-/131111648009

Draw length 33". Band is 1745 with 2040 cuffs. The ratio of loop to tail is 1:1. In this case the loop is 3.5" long and tail is 3.5".


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pgandy,
> ...


That is a heck of a slingshot at a great price, You can't go wrong with that for sure. At that price you could afford to have a couple stashed away for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not as fancy as you, I just keep the sling in my right vest pocket (sling hand) and a couple of tubes of 214gr ammo in my left vest pocket. I may start to have it pre-load though ;- )









wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

How do you tie tubes to the forks? Looks very professional.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my sling just like pgandy posted...and it is a winner. A great light weight shooter that is plenty strong for 5/16od+ for sure. I'm very, very impressed with this sling especially for the money, it is a real winner.

If anyone is in the market for a pocket slingshot and does not want to spend big bucks but wants high quality ...this is it.

I really, really like this slingshot a lot, I may get another. Here is a pic, I tied the ends to make a loop to make it into a lanyard.









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Had to show a pic of it banded with the tubes that came with the sling .. they look like maybe 3050 but not sure, Re-tied them using constrictor knot as they were tied wrong side in for my liking.

has 1/2" steel ball inside pouch (a la pgandy) and two more 1/2" steel balls of justice near by ;- )









And yes I bought a couple more .... Dimensions are:

3.5" inches outside to outside fork

2" inside fork (for a small sling that is great)

~4 7/8" OAL

1/4" Thick Stainless Steel.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

An important side note :

I was just told by another member on another forum that this could be a zinc slingshot ... it does not feel like it at all, it feels very nice and high quality quality. I saw a pic of one that looks exactly like the one I just bought and was broken ... here is the link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/445-danger-faked-zinc-alloy-slingshot-from-china/

I'm a bit concerned as I was about to do a review on it comparing it to my other Dankungs, but now have reservations ?

wll


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't believe they are zinc anymore from dankung, and the post you have linked is from 2010. I believe that is when they had the zinc issue.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> An important side note :
> 
> I was just told by another member on another forum that this could be a zinc slingshot ... it does not feel like it at all, it feels very nice and high quality quality. I saw a pic of one that looks exactly like the one I just bought and was broken ... here is the link:
> 
> ...


If you do vice test, and it breaks, it'll be the sling that breaks, not your face


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > An important side note :
> ...


Yes, very true, I tried to bend id it with my hands and it is a tough little sling. Still have not gotten an answer from the seller. But will be posting a question a little later on zinc sling?

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I cannot argue that stainless is stronger than zinc. And from looking at the failures I would say that they were from various manufacturers and of dubious quality. Are all zinc models unsafe or are those a result of poor QC by some manufacturers? I don't know, and would like to think "some". I am sure that Dankung is making the most out of it to justify the higher prices of their slingshots. The last time I checked Dankung was charging about double for just the shipping rate than the total price zinc model Wll and I have.

As for me, I have 5 models from that eBay. They are identical except; the first had "ears" on top to centre the bands plus a mount on bottom for mounting a torch (flashlight to you Yanks). The second was the same less the mount. The third was as photoed in this thread. I liked it so much I bought 2 more. I use only the last three preferring that design, one for street carry, one for around the house and the other for a test platform. I can't say how many shots I've gotten out of them although it's safe to say countless 1000s. In fact I have long since lost count of the number of bandsets they've gone through, but has to be in the 100s. I have experienced no problems other than wearing out two sleeves, that were replaced, having to knock off a small burr left when cutting the slot to pass the band through, and those shinny plastic ends to the wrap will break off. When that happens I flame the paracord to prevent ravelling . With the zinc frame and lead balls the metal detectors that I am routinely subject to don't bother to wake up. Believe me, if I had any fear off the frame letting go I would still be carrying a PS from A+. Although now that I know what it is I might cough up the $65 or so and order a Dankung, if my model is discontinued in eBay.

Wll if you do any endurance testing keep us informed. As for me, I've had no problems other than those stated above and have no qualms about ordering a replacement if I should lose one of mine, but have not set out to intentionally destroy one to see how much abuse it will take. Early on I did get fork hits that I polished out with wet/dry paper, but not on the last three cats received.


----------



## Papalasher (May 8, 2015)

wll said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > id ask you a question, but you seem to of had your own Q&A :rofl:
> ...


 It's a good way of ensuring intelligent conversation with answers you always agree with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is their response ... hummmm

Dear friend,
thanks for shopping with us.

For the slingshot 131111648009, it's Stainless.
Please kindly check it.

If you have any question, please contact us feel free. We will do our best to help you. 

Have a nice day
Sincerely
Maggie

- olivezheng

Well the seller really believes it is stainless ... it could be, unless he really doesn't know, but I very well could be wrong ? I will ask him again in a few days after I do a little more shooting.

One of the things is it does not have the same tone when it is hit sling against sling. stainless and stainless have a high pitch, stainless and this sling has a lower sound.

Is oliveheng the seller some have talked about ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just bought this last night so I can measure the band strength on my slingshots. I have an old spring one somewhere but who knows where that is ?

This should be fine:









wll


----------

